# Anyone Want A Free US Series 2 Tivo?



## soundmix (Jul 29, 2003)

Just the box....no leads, no remote and more importantly no hard drive.....anyone want it before I bin it? Collect from London NW6.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Given that it'll be sod-all use here in the UK, I can't see the point


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Very harsh Carl you sound like someone else we know. 

A S2 Tivo may be just the thing to play about with for someone


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Somebody might want it for parts, eg the PSU or front fascia. To play about with as Richard says or even to convert to PAL & use as an unsubbed Tivo.

Better that Soundmix sees if it's of any interest to someone rather than sending it to landfill.

Just my 2 Trillion Zimbabwean Dollars worth


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Very harsh Carl you sound like someone else we know.


Yeah. It was a bit, wasn't it. I could have been a little more subtle. Sorry 



RichardJH said:


> A S2 Tivo may be just the thing to play about with for someone


To what end? It'll never work as a Tivo


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> To what end? It'll never work as a Tivo


If the Aussies can use an S2 on PAL why shouldn't anyone else just as Brian said an unsubbed box


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd love to have a tinker with it, but unfortunately it's a long hike from bonnie Scotland so I guess I'll have to pass.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

...coolstream said:


> I'd love to have a tinker with it, but unfortunately it's a long hike from bonnie Scotland so I guess I'll have to pass.


And I'd get my feet wet coming from the mainland to your offshore island


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

But we all know of someone whose location is "Not Far From London" and it is free


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I'll take it!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There's a shock; or not


----------



## David Black (Jan 8, 2001)

RichardJH said:


> If the Aussies can use an S2 on PAL why shouldn't anyone else just as Brian said an unsubbed box


We can't 

We can only use an S2 with software version 4.x or lower connected to a settop box that outputs ntsc. We don't have PAL going and software 7+ needs a subscription to phone home to keep working...

If you really wanted something to play with you guys would be better off getting an Australian HD tivo..... (albeit it slightly more expensive than free...)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

So I suppose my question still stands then


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> So I suppose my question still stands then


Yes to a certain extent but still no reason someone wouldn't want to play with it or use the parts as others have said.
I must admit that as the Aussies were able to use S2 boxes and their TV system is PAL I had wrongly assumed that there was a hack to get it to output PAL


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

You could just sit it under your TV and dream of what might have been.


----------



## yogabear (Feb 10, 2009)

Will this work in the U.S.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's a *US* Series 2. There's a clue there somewhere 

(Ok. More 'harsh'. Sorry. Sarcastic doesn't work well written down )


----------



## soundmix (Jul 29, 2003)

cyril said:


> I'll take it!


PM me then!!


----------

